# USS Grissom



## Borz666 (May 17, 2004)

Here's my WARP kit about 99% done, just got a little cleaning up and the nav lights to colour and then a dull coat.... quite pleased for my first resin kit.

http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r241/cborz666/100_0572.jpg
http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r241/cborz666/100_0571.jpg
http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r241/cborz666/100_0570.jpg
http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r241/cborz666/100_0568.jpg
http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r241/cborz666/100_0566.jpg

Laters...

Chris.


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

*Top notch!*

Wow, very nice work. How large is this kit? I've always been fascinated by the USS Grissom... just how do people get from the primary hull to the secondary hull? Or is the secondary hull simply unmanned, automated equipment? Nice job!

Cheers!
Dan


----------



## mechinyun (Feb 23, 2004)

Hmm thats a good question about moving between decks, never thought of it. However the model looks great, always liked this ship.


----------



## Borz666 (May 17, 2004)

Its the same scale as the ERTL refit kit, I will photo them together when they are both totaly finished.
According to some blue prints the secondary hull was manned, but some say it is just a huge and powerful sensor array. (there are no windows on the secondary hull)


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Very fine job! Good clean detailing. 
Make sure you post finished shots.


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Cool! Awesome job! I am humbled by your build. Flawless. Just make sure that you keep it away from Christopher Lloyd and his Targ. :tongue:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

tripdeer said:


> Wow, very nice work. How large is this kit? I've always been fascinated by the USS Grissom... just how do people get from the primary hull to the secondary hull? Or is the secondary hull simply unmanned, automated equipment? Nice job!
> 
> Cheers!
> Dan


 That is a question that has been pummeled to death for years over at TrekBBS.com's Trek Tech section.

Many (me included) believe the pod is nothing but a large interchangeable sensor pod, like the underwing pod of a military airplane. A giant TARPS pod. No crew go there, so no need for transportation between hulls.

It's the only thing that makes the design make any sense at all.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Yes, very nice work, borzz666. :thumbsup: 

I'm also with JohnP on the lower pod. I'm sure there are work spaces down there for maintenance type operations, but that the lower pod isn't meant to be manned at all times. Personnel are likely beamed down using a hard-wired transporter system or possibly just transporter pad to pad, but regardless my thinking is that there'd almost have to be a transporter pad down there, IMNSHO.


----------



## Borz666 (May 17, 2004)

Thanks for nice comments Guys! Here is some more pics, I've done the details (although they dont really show up!) and taken them with the Enterprise in tow... (to give a size comparisson)
I know the hull registry is in the wrong place on the E, the replacement JT ones are in the post....
It's said they are the same scale, but the Grissom seems a little small.....hmmm.

http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r241/cborz666/100_0578.jpg
http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r241/cborz666/100_0580.jpg
http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r241/cborz666/100_0584.jpg
http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r241/cborz666/100_0585.jpg

Cheers fellas

Chris.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Fantastic work, Borz666!:thumbsup:





John P said:


> That is a question that has been pummeled to death for years over at TrekBBS.com's Trek Tech section.
> 
> Many (me included) believe the pod is nothing but a large interchangeable sensor pod, like the underwing pod of a military airplane. A giant TARPS pod. No crew go there, so no need for transportation between hulls.
> 
> It's the only thing that makes the design make any sense at all.


Maybe they just open an airlock under the saucer and use the "*engineers-are-expendible-Tripp-transfer method*" and shimmy down a rope?

Hey, if it can be done at warp speed between two starships then... :lol:


----------



## Ruckdog (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow, I like the looks of your build. I can't wait to see it posed next to the refit. As a Hoosier, this ship has always intrugued me. I'm thinking of building a ship of another class (Excelsior, maybe) and giving the same name as an homage. Anyway, on the technical issues, EAS has, as always, looked at it in depth: http://www.ex-astris-scientia.org/articles/oberth-size.htm


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Couldn't there just be a ladderway in each pylon?


----------



## Borz666 (May 17, 2004)

Borz666 said:


> Thanks for nice comments Guys! Here is some more pics, I've done the details (although they dont really show up!) and taken them with the Enterprise in tow... (to give a size comparisson)
> I know the hull registry is in the wrong place on the E, the replacement JT ones are in the post....
> It's said they are the same scale, but the Grissom seems a little small.....hmmm.
> 
> ...


Ruckdog look here for pics with the refit!!!


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

Griffworks said:


> Yes, very nice work, borzz666. :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm also with JohnP on the lower pod. I'm sure there are work spaces down there for maintenance type operations, but that the lower pod isn't meant to be manned at all times. Personnel are likely beamed down using a hard-wired transporter system or possibly just transporter pad to pad, but regardless my thinking is that there'd almost have to be a transporter pad down there, IMNSHO.


This design with a lower "pod" would make a good cargo ship or freighter. Perhaps even a tug.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Actually, there are a number of variants of the basic _Oberth_ design out there that do those very things you mention. The Jackill's Starfleet Reference Series of books have all but the straight tug version, tho does have a transport/tug. There's a tug version with a large tractor beam emitter in "StarFleet Prototypes".


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Great looking build, btw.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Griffworks said:


> Actually, there are a number of variants of the basic _Oberth_ design out there that do those very things you mention. The Jackill's Starfleet Reference Series of books have all but the straight tug version, tho does have a transport/tug. There's a tug version with a large tractor beam emitter in "StarFleet Prototypes".


 That's why I was praying for PL to do a grissom in styrene - so I could afford to buy six and do different pods on them all.


----------



## fiercegaming (Jul 21, 2004)

Wow man that is sick! Nice work....I have always wanted to do a grissom. How big is it exactly? Where could I pick one of these up? Nice job  .


----------



## Kanaan (Jan 27, 2007)

NICE build, Chris!

So far, I've only tackled the 1400 scale Oberth from Starcraft and I put in a diorama with the 1400 scale Excelsior (again, from Starcraft). Like David and Goliath. Here's a top pic. The Excelsior is actually the Star Trek VI version but I decided to cheat a bit and still make it the NX-2000.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

tripdeer said:


> . just how do people get from the primary hull to the secondary hull? Or is the secondary hull simply unmanned, automated equipment? Dan


Transporter.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

I believe the lower pod is the sensor suite.
No people go there, because it's just equipment.

If they_ had_ to, Jeffries tubes?


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

CaptFrank said:


> I believe the lower pod is the sensor suite.
> No people go there, because it's just equipment.
> 
> If they_ had_ to, Jeffries tubes?


Or perhaps a high speed trolley system configured like the lifts in the St. Louis Arch.


----------

